
Join a group of researchers analyzing data to fight Covid-19 - arjie
SafeGraph is giving out data describing places and where people are going right now during the COVID-19 pandemic. We’ve formed a consortium with researchers from universities and government agencies and are partnering with data analytics platforms to host the data.<p>We are providing free usage of aggregate access patterns for all Points of Interest in the US and Canada on both a weekly basis and a monthly basis, with historical data going back a year to compare to.<p>We are seeking engineers and data scientists to assist the less data-equipped organizations with their analysis to combat this epidemic. Sign up here to help advance epidemiological research into COVID-19 and join everyone currently discussing on Slack: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;TK83uJNjEZSfAU5t6
======
holadost
Thanks. I think this would be very useful

